# Ibook connected to a linksys



## pbearseven (Jan 13, 2005)

I am trying to connect a ibook g4 to a linksys router (wrt54gs) with no luck. I am trying to do it wirelessly. I have already a toshiba laptop hooked up wirelessly to the linksys. The ibook has a wireless card. Would someone please help me as i'm kind of new to mac's.

Thank you
pbearseven


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

pbearseven said:


> I am trying to connect a ibook g4 to a linksys router (wrt54gs) with no luck. I am trying to do it wirelessly. I have already a toshiba laptop hooked up wirelessly to the linksys. The ibook has a wireless card. Would someone please help me as i'm kind of new to mac's.
> 
> Thank you
> pbearseven


Open System Preferences, click on the Network icon, select the Airport tab and click the 'Assist Me' button.


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

Assuming you have your wireless card enabled, look in the top right of your screen for the menu pictured below. The rest is probably self explanatory from that point.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

SoltoN said:


> Assuming you have your wireless card enabled, look in the top right of your screen for the menu pictured below. The rest is probably self explanatory from that point.


Are you using something that enhances the menu pictured there? Mine doesn't give me signal strength per network, nor any of the other bells and whistles that yours seems to show. That's very cool!

EDIT: I'm going to guess it's called WiFind. Duh. Sorry. Long night last night!


----------



## SoltoN (Jul 5, 2007)

that it is 

only $8 to purchase, well worth it if you rely on public wireless daily.


----------

